# Malaysian cubers



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hello! This thread is for Malaysian cubers. I decided to create it since I did not find one.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm from a country near malaysia, and my mother is malaysian


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 23, 2021)

Im Malaysian soooooo
What is this thread really for anyway?
Is it just to gather all of us in this one thread?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 23, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Im Malaysian soooooo
> What is this thread really for anyway?
> Is it just to gather all of us in this one thread?


I just saw the "Aussie cubers" thread so I decided to make this.


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 23, 2021)

Ok then


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 31, 2021)

Happy national day for Malaysians!


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 31, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Happy national day for Malaysians!


Selamat Hari Kemerdekaan kepada semua Malaysians!



Spoiler



(I actually almost forgot today was national day......oof)


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 7, 2021)

Huh.It seems that the NR average is 7.11,set by Tee Kai Yang, placing Malaysia at #23.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm near Malaysia. Am I allowed?


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 9, 2021)

Hello?


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 9, 2021)

I don't know.
Ask @Melvintnh327 
He created the thread.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 9, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> I'm near Malaysia. Am I allowed?


uhhh maybe
I'm too busy on my homework sometimes...


----------



## EarthyCubing (Sep 10, 2021)

I didnt want to reveal my location but I am from Malaysia


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 10, 2021)

There are surprisingly many cubers in Malaysia... I wish Korea was more open to cubing then it is. 

EDIT: Thanks for the sympathy


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 16, 2021)

Today is Malaysia Day!


Spoiler



(I didn't forget it like last time...)


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 16, 2021)

Happy Malaysia Day! 



Spoiler: Uh oh



I remembered it but I forgot this thread exists...oof


----------

